# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Prośba o interpretacje morfologii 6 latka

## 2201AGA2201

Leukocyty- 6,2 tys.
Neutrofile- 1,6tys. (26,5%)
Limfocyty- 3,6tys. (59,2%)
Monocyty- 0,6tys. (9,7%)
Eozynocyty 0,2tys. (2,8%)
Bazocyty- 0,1tys. (1,8%)

Erytrocyty- 4,96
Hemoglobina- 14,5
Hematokryt- 41,0%
MCV- 82,7
MCH- 29,2
MCHC- 35,4
RDW-CV 12,9%
plytki krwi- 452 tys

rozmaz:

Granulocyty pałeczkowate- 1%
Granulocyty podzielone- 27%
Eozynofile- 3%
Bazofile- 2%
Monocyty- 6%
Limfocyty- 58%
Limfocyty atypowe- 3%

----------


## rat.dam

Leukocyty wporządku,
neutrofilie wporządku,
limfocyty-powyżej normy,
monocyty powyżej normy,
eozynocyty wporządku,
bazocyty wporządku,
erytrocyty wporządku,
hemoglobina wporządku,
hematokryt wporządku,
MCV wporządku,
MCH wporządku,
MCHC wporządku,
RDW-CV wporządku,
płytki krwi (PLT) powyżej normy,
granulocyty pałeczkowate wporządku,
granulocyty podzielone wporządku,
eozynofile  wporządku,
monocyty wporządku,
limfocyty powyżej normy
Czy dziecko chorowało wcześniej (przed badaniem morfologii)?
Z tymi wynikami należy się zgłosić do lekarza rodzinnego

----------


## 2201aga2201

Nie był chory. Narzekał tylko na ból glowy i mowil ze boli go brzuch. Do lekarza jestesmy zapisani ale dopiero za 2 tyg. Dodam jeszcze ze dziecko ma podejrzenie niedoczynnosci tarczycy poniewaz TSH w styczniu (14.01.13) wyszlo mu 7,58 ale dzisiaj odebralam badanie z piatku (8.03.13) i TSH= 2,50 co to oznacza?

----------


## rat.dam

W tym momencie wynik TSH jest wporząku (norma), więc nie powinno to Panią niepokoić. Czy dziecko ma kontakt ze zwierzętami np: pies,kot? Jeśli dziecko narzeka na ból brzucha (w zależności od tego jak intensywny jest ból tego brzucha) prawdopodobnie jest to zarobaczenie organizmu, spowodowane różnymi czynnikami np: jedzenie brudnymi rączkami,kontakt ze zwierzętami itp. Myślę, że można zrobić badanie na kał pasożyty (który stwierdzi czy są robaczki). Jeżeli nie zostaną wykryte robaki to wina będzie po innej stronie. Teraz pytanie do Pani, jak bardzo boli brzuch dziecko? i czy są u Państwa jakieś zwierzęta w domu?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Bardzo prosze o opinie przypadek jest przynajmniej dziwny brak diagnozy

Mam dwóch synów starszy 8 lat od roku ma problemy z podpiaścia i przyswajaniem żelaza .Ostatnie wyniki 

WBC 2,24 4,5 - 13,5
PŁYTKI 103 140-420
MONOCYTY NEUTROCYTY POWYŻJ NORMY NIEZNACZNIE LIMFOCYTY PONIZEJ 

żelazo od roku 19 norma 43-183

Do tego goraczka od tygodnia od 38 do 40 stopni.

Drugi syn 8 miesięcy wszystkie wyniki ma poza normami w górę lub w dół lecz lekarze twierdzą ,że oba przypadki są normalne. Starszy syn ma złe wyniki ale to nic groźnego a mlodszy jest mały i ma prawo mieć wyniki nie w normach .Błagam o pomoc

----------


## nki822

Witam. Proszę o analizę wyników badania krwi u 6 latka:
Leukocyty 5,6
Erytocyty 4,59
hemoglobina 12,6
hematokryt % 37,2
MCV 81
MCH27,4
Mchc 33,9
PLT 251
Limfocyty(LYMPH%) 35,3
MDX% 8,9
Neutrocyty 55,8
RDW-CV 12%
PDW 13,6%
MPV 8,1
Rozmaz krwi ręczny: 
Granulocyty oboj,podz.38%
Eozyncyty 2%
Limfocyty 58%
Limfocytodialne 2%

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedz.

----------


## KAROLINA 24

Witam! Czy ktoś pomoże mi odczytać wyniki mojej 5-letniej córki?
LEUKOCYTY 10.65
NEUTROCYTY 5,27
LIMFOCYTY 3,87
MONOCYTY 0,82
EOZYNOCYTY 0,60
BAZOCYTY 0,07
IG 0,02

%NEUTROCYTÓW 49,5
%LIMFOCYTÓW 36,3
%MONOCYTÓW 7,7
%EOZYNOCYTÓW 5,6
%BAZOCYTÓW 0,7
%IG 0,2
ERYTROCYTY 4,61
HEMOGLOBINA 12,0
HEMATOKRYT 36,8
MCV 79,8
MCH 26,0
MCHC 32,6
RDW-CV 15,2

PŁYTKI 409
MPV 10,1
PDW 11,1
P0LCR 25,9
PCT 0,41

ŻELAZO 57

CRP 0,38

----------

